# Are you seeing a U.F.O? What to think and do.



## George Collins (Oct 25, 2017)

Hello Everybody,

If you think you are seeing a U.F.O. Remember it still has to obey some basic laws of physics. Thank you Star gate SG1.

In TV shows and movies anyway, they seem to move really fast sometimes. Even a hollow balloon with a engine strapped to it, would make a huge sonic boom, moving at that speed past you.

That sonic boom, should pick you up, and throw you, a hundred feet on more, as it passes you.

Could just be the military doing things to keep people away, or experimenting, on them, in the real world.

What if you think you are seeing "aliens". Sometimes anyway, in the movies, they seem to blink out, and then reappear, closer to you. In horror movies too, some spirit or something too. It is well know, that certain blinking lights, can cause seizures in people. Like in video games, for example.

Really bright blinking lights, might make people, have a special type of seizure, where they loose a second or two of time or more. Look at your watch and see how much time has passed. No time, then they are jumping or whatever, or something different. If time has passed, then you are having some type of "blackout seizures" where you loose track of time.

If I was to shine a really bright light like that, at you, and just walked towards you. You might think because of your "blackout seizures" that I'm jumping or blinking, in and out of existence, with some type of super powers or something.

Turn your back on the lights and leave. Go behind a corner. Use dark glasses, like welder goggles. The Inuit of Northern Canada made special sunglasses, out of drift wood. They shape them into glasses and cut narrow slits into them, to let just a little light in. This is to prevent snow blindness even on a overcast day.

I can say from personal experience, that snow blindness, even on a overcast day, is real. It makes you feel like your eyes are on fire, and for hours. Blurry and gritty feeling, and hard to see. It's from the glare off the snow.

To simulate these goggles, you could use some type of tape, to do the same thing to your glasses or sunglasses. Limit the amount of light that gets into your eyes. If you make some type of funnel out of paper or something. That will also limit, the amount of light, that gets into your eyes, from the sides anyway. Let you see better too, when not looking directly at the light source or sources. But to the sides.

Might be a good time to set some leg hold traps and such.

Remember the truth is out there. :>)


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have somehow made it all these years without seeing a UFO. Maybe the truth is out there, maybe it's not. Either way it would be easier to convince me that UFO's exist than a sane California politician exists. At least people have _claimed_ to have seen UFO's.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

If you think you are seeing a U.F.O. Remember it still has to obey some basic laws of physics.

Why?
They may be laws of physics on earth but that doesn't mean they are laws everywhere.
If a UFO can travel at speeds we can't imagine then maybe they also don't break the sound barrier.
Maybe they aren't even traveling maybe they are time warping.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Look i believe in aliens but i have zero clue as to what you are talking about. Aliens to Inuit, what is your point?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Kildar said:


> the real truth of the matter is the UFO's are only popping down to scan our frequencies so they can watch us like a reality show because earth has more drama then the rest of the galaxy . they also gotta pick up some of our popcorn.


Seriously!? Real Life is not like an episode of South Park.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

What about the new tv duties of Star Treck. They have that blink drive, it's like you blink and your on the other side of the universe. Ya sure the producer's ad sound effects to the show, but there is really no sound to it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just to keep this thread on topic for "general preparedness", does anyone have alien preps or UFO preps? Other than of course tin foil hats and chastity belts.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> Just to keep this thread on topic for "general preparedness", does anyone have alien preps or UFO preps? Other than of course tin foil hats and chastity belts.


But but but were is the fun in that lol.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Flight1630 said:


> But but but were is the fun in that lol.


I am one of those rare people who prefer not to be probed.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Having met our cousins and neighbors, Earth physics is pretty much a joke. we still don't know gravity is a vibrational frequency.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Demons pose as extra-terrestrials. There's information out there from multiple sources that the federal government is in contact with "highly evolved intelligences".

There's a definite correlation between ET experiences and occult involvement. Areas with more occult activity have more UFO experiences.

Here's some information on ET's:

https://exemplore.com/ufos-aliens/10-reasons-why-aliens-are-actually-fallen-angelsdemons

The article will explore ten reasons why it is true that aliens are fallen angels or demons:

_The aliens of our time match the demons and fallen angels mentioned in the Bible in terms of their behavior._
_*Like the Bible predicts, aliens never affirm the deity of Christ nor do they claim to come in his name.*_
*Aliens change their stories to delude man into believing their lies. One example of this is that before man had been to outer space or sent satellites there, aliens would claim to be from planets such as Jupiter in our solar system. As time went on and man learned more about our planets, we realized that no one could live on a planet like Jupiter, so aliens changed their story. Now they claim to be from other solar systems and star clusters such as Andromeda and Pleiades.*
_Though aliens are said to be advanced, it seems they need us for their survival just as fallen angels need human beings to prey on. _There are various accounts of aliens taking tissue samples from humans, probing them, or impregnating women. This is the origin of the entities known as incubus and succubus.
_Alien abductions are stopped by invoking the name of Jesus._
_Aliens bring ideas to earth that will help man unite worldwide for a new era of consciousnesses. _This uniting prepares the way for their leader (who is possibly the Antichrist) by making mankind forget their religion and loyalty to their countries.
_Aliens often contact "new-agers" and occultists, as opposed to Christians. _This is not always the case since people from all walks of life have been contacted by "aliens." However, I believe that these "space brothers" are not too interested in contacting Christians. This is because Christians will be able to see through aliens' disguise and know them for what they are: demons.
_Aliens are not opposed to being worshipped by humans. They also deny their creator (God), claiming instead that they are Creators. This serves to draw man away from God._
_Aliens give man technology but these "advancements" are usually destructive. _There are secret projects that many governments have in their budget which are usually for creating new weapons of war. Much of the technology for such weaponry is said to come from extraterrestrials. Why don't aliens ever give us life-saving technology?
_Aliens often emit horrible odors, such as sulfur. _Some call this smell the stench of Hell since it is a sign of the eternal fire.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Whitley Streiber is a perfect example of someone with an occult background who's had experiences with entities he believes are ET's. Those and other ET's always have a satanic spiritual worldview.

I believe eventually that God will allow demons to contact mankind directly by landing in something that looks exactly like a spaceship. I expect them to appear benevolent. To share advanced technology with mankind.

They will attempt to deceive mankind spiritually. They will obviously deny that God exists and they will deny the deity of Jesus Christ but what else?

They could say that there's no God except the god that is within you. And stuff like this: Your world has too many evil people--those who believe in a god outside of themselves. They are preventing mankind's evolutionary leap forward into godhood. They all must be eliminated like a cancer for the good of mankind.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> Just to keep this thread on topic for "general preparedness", does anyone have alien preps or UFO preps? Other than of course tin foil hats and chastity belts.


Of course! I have a phaser I keep on stun, and a cloaking device in my jeep!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

DrDianaAnderson said:


> Of course! I have a phaser I keep on stun, and a cloaking device in my jeep!


Factory cloaking device or did you have it installed aftermarket?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kildar said:


> keep the religion stuff in the dedicated religion forum please believe what you want just don't try to force it on others.


To be fair this is a UFO / Physics post in a General Preparedness thread on a Prepper / Survivalist / Homesteading forum. I am not sure what is off limits content wise.

This is also where I point out the planet mars is currently inhabited only by robots. Let that sink in sci fi fans.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Sentry18 said:


> Factory cloaking device or did you have it installed aftermarket?


Oh, definitely aftermarket! The factory installed cloaking devices had a tendency to fail at warp speed.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Kildar said:


> which has nothing to do with religion and as an atheist i rather not see an interesting thread get derailed by religious debate .
> 
> also I am pretty sure mars is infested by cockroaches and when ever we kill enough here on earth more are sent through a portal hidden in norad called the stargate


You have your beliefs and he has his. Both are welcome here. As far as things getting out of control that is why we have the best-looking fastest-shooting most-rugged moderators on the net.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

I do like how the op makes a post then has no interest in responding back........


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> I do like how the op makes a post then has no interest in responding back........


We are only one of the many places where he spreads his UFO wisdom. No one paints the OP in a corner.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Kildar said:


> keep the religion stuff in the dedicated religion forum please believe what you want just don't try to force it on others.


A topic is posted and someone posts their perspective on it, which does not line up with your belief system and you are being forced to believe his beliefs? Really? Who is forcing their beliefs on whom?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

RedBeard said:


> I do like how the op makes a post then has no interest in responding back........


Will he be another one post wonder?

There are people in my neighborhood group who only show up for their own desires. They are never a part of common needs discussions. We see that here once in a while, people who are on their own narrow path, and are trolling for others to join them.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Kildar said:


> keep the religion stuff in the dedicated religion forum please believe what you want just don't try to force it on others.


20 posts and you are already trying to dictate how this forum is run.
You don't want stuff forced on you but you want to force your views on everyone else.
Maybe you need to start your own forum board so you can control people.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> We are only one of the many places where he spreads his UFO wisdom. No one paints the OP in a corner.


Well you talk of little green men and then of the Inuit's and then poof gone..... This new format shows what you have viewed last so i see he has been back but doesn't care to engage us on his post? Weird. ...


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> Well you talk of little green men and then of the Inuit's and then poof gone..... This new format shows what you have viewed last so i see he has been back but doesn't care to engage us on his post? Weird. ...


Maybe it was a test post to see how we would respond. Maybe he is a CIA plant trying to rile up our tin foil hats. Maybe he was posting from just about Earth's atmosphere! I don't know I just come here for the sarcasm, pictures of goats, to see what @hashbrown had for dinner and to see if @Grimm has declared shenanigans.


----------



## obg12 (Apr 9, 2016)

LOL!!!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I've seen some pretty strange things in the nights sky. Every time, I woke up with a head ache and surrounded by empty whiskey bottles.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Its threads like this that make preppers a joke.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My Dad is a very serious man who tells it like it is. He does not estimate and he does not exaggerate. But he once saw a UFO on duty (as a state trooper) and does not question their authenticity. He also does not talk about it other than telling me the story a few times while camping and then telling me not to repeat it to my mother or sisters.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Kildar has blocked me from seeing his posts.  How can I thank him for that?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Caribou said:


> You can block others from seeing your posts? Cool! How do I do that?


Click on your name in the menu at the top, and one of the options that comes up is "People you ignore." Click on that. There is a box where you can type in the name(s) of the people you don't want to see anymore. I have some that have been on my list for a while.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

weedygarden said:


> Kildar has blocked me from seeing his posts.  How can I thank him for that?


Really? Why? I didn't see anything offensive writen by you....


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

The reason we have a forum is for everyone to express their points of view and in some cases debate and all people should be respected regardless of race or religion. No-one's opinion is right or wrong but just from a different perspective unless proven otherwise.

We are all unique and yes freedom of speech exists in many countries and rightfully so.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Click on your name in the menu at the top, and one of the options that comes up is "People you ignore." Click on that. There is a box where you can type in the name(s) of the people you don't want to see anymore. I have some that have been on my list for a while.


Good info there, but I am pretty sure he was joking with you. 

And @Caribou you and I both know the forum admin said you can't block me!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

RedBeard said:


> Really? Why? I didn't see anything offensive writen by you....


I deleted a second paragraph wherein I told him something like as a newbie, he needed to tread lightly because even people who have been on here for years get kicked off. He took it as me being a bully. And when he tried to nastygram me, I told him to let it go, I don't argue. He called me a bully. His post about trying to tell BillS to not go preaching here just sounded like too many other young whipper snappers who eventually get excommunicated.
I know I should just let him hang himself. He will, but he is going to be self righteous in the meantime, and that is what will do him in. My bet, he won't be here long, and now that other people have commented about the same thing, he may be gone now.

Edit: I also told him I was going to copy and paste everything he said to me in PMs in the group. I don't know who said that a while ago, but I like the idea.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> I deleted a second paragraph wherein I told him something like as a newbie, he needed to tread lightly because even people who have been on here for years get kicked off. He took it as me being a bully. And when he tried to nastygram me, I told him to let it go, I don't argue. He called me a bully. His post about trying to tell BillS to not go preaching here just sounded like too many other young whipper snappers who eventually get excommunicated.
> I know I should just let him hang himself. He will, but he is going to be self righteous in the meantime, and that is what will do him in. My bet, he won't be here long, and now that other people have commented about the same thing, he may be gone now.
> 
> Edit: I also told him I was going to copy and paste everything he said to me in PMs in the group. I don't know who said that a while ago, but I like the idea.


I have done this with pms from some of the excommunicado. Why not share what they say when they are trying to hide behind the idea of a 'PM'. If you can't or will not say it in the open group then you clearly shouldn't be saying it at all.


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

Who is Kildar and why can I not read any of his posts? (queue Twilight Zone theme)


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

VoorTrekker don't worry I am not seeing any of Kildar's posts either only the first one and the quotes from admin and others.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

My wife and I saw a UFO.
We have no idea what it was.
Bright lights and no sound.
Not saying it was spacemen but it was unidentified and flying so ergo a UFO.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

It appears he has blocked me too. I didn't even talk to him. Wow. He must be a 12 year old...........


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good people of Prepared Society, let's just move on with our knowledge and information sharing as we enjoy this forum. Sometimes it takes new members a bit to get comfortable with and adapt to the culture we have created here. Sometimes we can be a tad rough on new member as they get used to us, sometimes deservedly so and sometimes perhaps not. Let's give him the benefit of the doubt and just drive on. Thank you.

[That was very moderatorish, I am hoping to get a Christmas bonus]


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't like to drive people off. I prefer that people process and get with the program. Thank you, Sentry.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Look i believe in little green men with the same conviction Christians believe in the lord. I do however believe if they do exist then their weapons will be just as advanced as the rest of their tech. I don't believe it would be a stand and fight situation. It would be a hide and evade situation, along with trying to figure out how to take them out. Most likely gorilla tactics.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

thinking that we are alone in the universe seems kind of silly. human government is going to do everything they can to poo poo the existence of spacefaring societies due to the amount of control that they would loose over the citizens. Just look at the speed that electronics developed, it seems that the speed at which things "evolved" is quite outside the human progress scope, when compared to the evolution of the automobile or construction equipment. (which hasn't really improved that much in the last 30 years except for human interface controls and comfort levels.


----------



## sewingcreations15 (Aug 19, 2017)

As a nurse I nursed a lot of military men who told me of occasions when they saw UFO's and also many who have seen min min lights (light display phenomenon) including my husband who is ex military. So I do believe we are not the only inhabitants in our universe.

I personally have not seen any phenomenon myself though but have had some strange experiences which enabled me to be here when all odds say I shouldn't be.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

I've debated posting here for obvious reasons, but decided to relate only the specific facts of my single experience. I don't even want to suggest they were intelligently made or controlled.

It was a summer afternoon in the mid-1950s. My cousin and her friend were riding with me in a outboard-powered boat on a small lake in North Dakota. The summer sky was cloudless, the air nearly calm, and temps were in the 70s or 80s.

Her friend pointed up and told us to look. There were four reflective, unmoving, objects almost directly above in echelon formation, with the lead slot open. We watched for a few minutes while we headed toward shore. Then we docked the boat and walked to my parent's house a few hundred feet from the lake. I told my folks to go look while I went to my room to get my binoculars. While I was getting the binoculars from my closet, my dad yelled "There they go!" I ran out and they were moving quickly off to the west-southwest. The only thing the binoculars helped see is that they appeared to be round or oval-shaped and silver metallic in color, no markings, but with a dull, darker horizontal band around the middle. Within a few seconds, they were out of sight.

These objects were reported by many people for more than 200 miles. The local story was that they were observed on radar, and the Air National Guard had scrambled, but they never got close enough to see them. A few days later, the official explanation was weather balloons. I don't know if they were, or not, but the official claims left some questions not easily accepted.

They were motionless when first seen and stayed that way for perhaps ten minutes. If they were weather balloons, in calm air, they should have been touching, or nearly so, if they were carrying instruments. Weather balloons in that part of the country were quite common at the time, but they were normally seen one at a time, and if close enough it would be easy to see a package hanging below. These had nothing visible attached, or in any way binding the balloons together.

They also claimed they had entered the jet stream which explained their rapid acceleration, but sudden air movement should have altered the echelon shape. However, it remained constant the entire time, and the sudden stop and start was reported by other witnesses many miles away. The jet stream theory would be more believable if the time and distance between sightings hadn't suggested such high speed. Unofficial estimates from the radar trackers who watched them said they estimated their speed at up to 2,000 mph. That was long before the SR-71 and far stronger than jet stream winds, but radar was also not as accurate as modern equipment. However, there were no reports of sound associated with the sightings, and that high speed from any solid object would have made the cows stop giving milk when the boom arrived!

If I can get this photo to post, you will see what I mean by a echelon formation. The difference with this photo being that our event occurred during the day in a cloudless sky, and the formation we saw did not have a leader in the expected position.









I have no solid opinion about what it was we saw that day, but as far as I'm concerned it was unidentified and remains so in my mind.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Magus said:


> Having met our cousins and neighbors, Earth physics is pretty much a joke. we still don't know gravity is a vibrational frequency.


Hubby wasn't introduced but him and his little brother saw one the size of a football field in 1963 or 64.
I was reading and studying Ezek.out loud one day [ he had never studied the Bible ] and he said, ' read that again'. Said it describes the lights perfectly and the not turning. Said too the noise was like no sound on earth and the sound was the most powerful yet quite sound. Him nor his brother ever mentioned it again until a few years ago. 
IMO there is no way we are the brightest life in the vast universe.
Plus the Bible mentions the cosmos quite often. One verse even says we will plant the heavens.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

BillS said:


> Demons pose as extra-terrestrials. There's information out there from multiple sources that the federal government is in contact with "highly evolved intelligences".
> 
> There's a definite correlation between ET experiences and occult involvement. Areas with more occult activity have more UFO experiences.
> 
> ...


 Hebrew 13:2 Be not forgetful to entertain strangers,
,for thereby some have entertained angles unaware.
Isaiah51:16 Plant the heavens.

Job 38:31 Can thou bind the sweet influences of Pleiades or loose the bands of Orion? [ Two constilation's of stars ].
Big bang, earth was rolled out like a scroll. ??????


----------

